# Little monkey!!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Since being neutered Buddy seems to of turned into a bigger monkey then before.

Recall around other dogs has gotten worse.

On almost every walk since given the all clear he's gone jumping in the canal (he would never go in the water before?)

He seems to be running around the house barking and barking at us for no reason??

I thought it could be because he was stuck inside for so long after the op but could it be his age??

Anyone elses poo of 9mths+ going through similar personality changes??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a teenager to me. Apart from that, I don't know, sorry


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks 
Sorry think i should of put this under training.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like the teenage time has struck !


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can sympathise Donna! Obi is doing all sorts of weird stuff at the moment and I'm hoping it's just this adolescent phase that everyone talks about. Currently my pockets are so full of tasty treats that the majority of dogs in the area are now following me....except my own of course


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Don't worry Donna, Daisy is a complete monkey at the moment aswell! She completely calmed down at about 9 months but since recovering from her season and phantom pregnancy she has been like a naughty puppy again! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Its as if he's gone back to the beginning !
Feel very tired after yesterday first it was the jumping in the canal then he thought it would be funny to chase the builder on the JCB and to finish off he tore up my new mag while jumping all over the furniture ,he's not been like this for a long time.
So much for castration carming them down LOL.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Donna .. I shouldn't laugh .. but I can just picture the scene :S ... 

No the castration hasn't calmed him down for sure .. the opposite


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Buddy was looking gorg today all fluffy from his bath last night and boy did he smell good!
No walks by the canal today ! off we went to visit his pal Dudley 
Only there 10 mins when Buddy decided to jump in the pond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did have to laugh when my friend pointed out how similar Buddy and my son Jake are ,and its true!!!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I call it the Kevin phase! Just gone throught it with my Welsh Cob bolshi behaviour but not mature enough to follow through. Onwards and upwards hope Hattie won't be a minx but not holding my breath! She can be challenging now but I have to remember hormones have no boundaries so says someone in her late fifties!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Well Buddy was looking gorg today all fluffy from his bath last night and boy did he smell good!
> No walks by the canal today ! off we went to visit his pal Dudley
> Only there 10 mins when Buddy decided to jump in the pond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did have to laugh when my friend pointed out how similar Buddy and my son Jake are ,and its true!!!!!


lol I'm sorry but I had to laugh at that one. Buddy's antics do make me laugh


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it is an age thing too..Betty is ten Months. On walks she is getting bolder and going much further ahead than previously and only coming back if I threaten to go in the opposite direction without her. I spent ages bathing her and brushing her the other day....she looked lovely and White but then decided to jump in my pond and do a few laps still cant help but love her anyway


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I'm enjoying a good chuckle here, so sorry, The thought of all these lovely clean and beautiful smelling cockapoo's hurling head long into the nearest pond. I must admit Millie has been bathed twice this week. She does rather love to get muddy.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I am so glad that our walk takes in the river Ivel (close to the source) as Gaia goes in every day, it's lovely and clean.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Little monkey cockapoos are just more fun .. too good would be rather dull and boring  thats our excuse anyway ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That doggy play really worked he was a sleep for most of the day and evening! oh yea he did wake up once and go up stairs and then wee'd outside my daughters room ?????
At least he didnt roll in it !


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad I am not alone! Billy also seems to have developed selective hearing recently. On Sunday we took him to the beach as usual, only for the first time there were loads more people and lots of picnic blankets etc due to the weather. Yes you guessed it.....Billy decides to run off and gate crash someone's picnic, helping himself to a family's lunch - arghh naughty embarrassed doggie owner!!!! 
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah I'm laughing too! Buddy sounds like FUN, FUN, FUN!!! I love the sound of his character. I'm sure it's just a phase they go through. Biscuit has never jumped into water - he's such a wuss! However, he's just started rolling in anything nasty he can find!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like normal cockapoo behaviour really! My two would never miss an opportunity to jump into water- the muddier and dirtier the better!


----------

